# Newsletters > Balthasar Gracian's The Art of Worldly Wisdom >  Aphorism #79 A Genial Disposition

## Admin

Aphorism #79 A Genial Disposition

If with moderation Âtis an accomplishment, not a defect. A grain of gaiety seasons all. The greatest men join in the fun at times, and it makes them liked by all. But they should always on such occasions preserve their dignity, nor go beyond the bounds of decorum. Others,again, get themselves out of difficulty quickest by a joke. For there are things you must take in fun, though others perhaps mean them in earnest. You show a sense of placability, which acts as a magnet on all hearts. 


More...

----------

